# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Вся правда о женщинах

## Irina

*Хотите, мужики, я вам всю правду о женщинах расскажу? ну, положим, всю не расскажу – всей правды они и сами не знают, но кое-что все-таки расскажу – не могу молчать.
*
Во-первых, женщины действительно умеют читать мужские мысли. Но, прочитав, не могут их в своей голове правильно сформулировать. отсюда-то, мужики, и берутся все наши беды. И не только отсюда.

Во-вторых, у каждой из женщин обязательно есть свой секрет. То есть, абсолютно у каждой. Если секрет небольшой, женщина хранит его в коробочке размером с пудреницу. Но бывает, секрет даже в шкаф для одежды не вмещается – тогда женщина делит его на части и раздает на хранение своим подругам. После этого подруги собираются у нее за спиной, складывают секрет из частей, смотрят, что получилось и долго это обсуждают.

Еще одна важная информация: женщина никогда не притворяется глупой. Она может прикинуться влюбленной, заботливой, нежной, какой угодно, но глупости у нее получаются только естественным образом.

И еще, мужики: никакой женской солидарности не существует, потому что, если бы она существовала, женщины бы уже давно изобрели способ прекратить месячные, колонизировали бы вселенную и открыли бы благотворительный фонд для обмена бывшими бойфрендами.

И, конечно, каждая женщина ждет принца на белом коне, но поскольку принц один (в лучшем случае), а женщин много, им приходится довольствоваться конями, быками, козлами и другими животными.

В естественной среде обитания у женщины нет врагов. поэтому ей приходится специально их культивировать, для чего она использует первое, что попадется под руку, а именно – своих подружек.

Если женщине не нравится ее отражение в зеркале, то ей, как следствие, не нравится мир в целом, поскольку зеркало является частью мира, а по части можно, как известно, судить о целом.

Если вывести женщину из себя, то чтобы вернуть ее обратно, потребуются как минимум три человека: мама, косметолог и певица Шаде

Женщины носят туфли на высоком каблуке, чтобы мужчинам было легче их разглядеть и пользуются косметикой, чтобы разглядеть было труднее.

И еще кое-что: у женщин есть чувство юмора, просто они его почти все время скрывают – для прикола, конечно же.

Вот и все, что мне на сегодняшний момент о них известно. появится новая информация – сразу сообщу. на связи, мужики. Пароли и явки – те же.

© Антон Фридлянд

----------

